# Inter-Torino: 22 dicembre 2021 ore 18.30. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (20 Dicembre 2021)

L'Inter già campione d'inverno affronta il Torino nell'ultima gara di Serie A prima della sosta. Inter - Toro si gioca mercoledì 22 dicembre 2021 alle ore 18:30.

Diretta tv su DAZN dalle ore 18:30

Seguiranno news e commenti.


----------



## iceman. (20 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> L'Inter già campione d'inverno affronta il Torino nell'ultima gara di Serie A prima della sosta. Inter - Toro si gioca mercoledì 22 dicembre 2021 alle ore 18:30.
> 
> Diretta tv su DAZN dalle ore 18:30
> 
> Seguiranno news e commenti.


È già tanto se il toro fa un gol, nemmeno mi ricordo l'ultima volta che hanno subito gol


----------



## Gamma (20 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> L'Inter già campione d'inverno affronta il Torino nell'ultima gara di Serie A prima della sosta. Inter - Toro si gioca mercoledì 22 dicembre 2021 alle ore 18:30.
> 
> Diretta tv su DAZN dalle ore 18:30
> 
> Seguiranno news e commenti.



Se devo essere sincero, nelle ultime gare ho sempre visto l'Inter avanti 5-0 senza problemi, ma penso che il Toro qualche grana possa dargliela. Non dico che lascerà punti, ma faticherà secondo me.

Comunque non sopporto questa cosa dell'Inter che gioca sempre prima delle concorrenti.
Già è inspiegabile che abbia giocato venerdì sera quando la Salernitana aveva giocato martedì in Coppa Italia; adesso giocherà alle 18:30 di mercoledì, prima di Milan e Napoli.

Da un punto di vista psicologico questa cosa pesa e non poco, inseguire è sempre peggio.


----------



## Stex (21 Dicembre 2021)

Da domani avranno anche gente col covid... Ma giustamente durante le feste


----------



## admin (22 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> L'Inter già campione d'inverno affronta il Torino nell'ultima gara di Serie A prima della sosta. Inter - Toro si gioca mercoledì 22 dicembre 2021 alle ore 18:30.
> 
> Diretta tv su DAZN dalle ore 18:30
> 
> Seguiranno news e commenti.


.


----------



## kYMERA (22 Dicembre 2021)

Gamma ha scritto:


> Se devo essere sincero, nelle ultime gare ho sempre visto l'Inter avanti 5-0 senza problemi, ma penso che il Toro qualche grana possa dargliela. Non dico che lascerà punti, ma faticherà secondo me.
> 
> Comunque non sopporto questa cosa dell'Inter che gioca sempre prima delle concorrenti.
> Già è inspiegabile che abbia giocato venerdì sera quando la Salernitana aveva giocato martedì in Coppa Italia; adesso giocherà alle 18:30 di mercoledì, prima di Milan e Napoli.
> ...



Veramente con la Fiorentina abbiamo giocato prima e perso, con il Sassuolo uguale.


----------



## Nevergiveup (22 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> L'Inter già campione d'inverno affronta il Torino nell'ultima gara di Serie A prima della sosta. Inter - Toro si gioca mercoledì 22 dicembre 2021 alle ore 18:30.
> 
> Diretta tv su DAZN dalle ore 18:30
> 
> Seguiranno news e commenti.


Forza Pobega e forza Juric! Toro cliente ostico sempre...sicuramente non avranno vita facile come le ultime partite.


----------



## rossonero71 (22 Dicembre 2021)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Forza Pobega e forza Juric! Toro cliente ostico sempre...sicuramente non avranno vita facile come le ultime partite.


Brutta partita per loro, il Toro gioca con lo stesso sistema, e molto aggressivo sembra la fotocopia in piccolo dell'Atalanta.

Alla fine però la dovrebbero portare a casa perché hanno giocatori superiore


----------



## emamilan99 (22 Dicembre 2021)

Quanto invidio i cugini.. loro oggi schierano 10/11 titolari, unico titolare assente ( che è anche l'unico giocatore indisponibile di tutta la rosa insieme a correa) è barella fuori per squalifica.. mamma mia


----------



## Gamma (22 Dicembre 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Veramente con la Fiorentina abbiamo giocato prima e perso, con il Sassuolo uguale.



Con la Fiorentina sì, con il Sassuolo prima loro.

È una cosa che mi porto avanti dall'anno scorso comunque, spesso hanno giocato prima loro allora. Probabilmente è un caso, ma certe volte è inspiegabile, come la partita con la Salernitana.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (22 Dicembre 2021)

Davanti di 7 punti fino ad 1 mesetto fa,oggi ci tocca sperare in Juric per interrompere l'allungo dell'inter...roba da pazzi


----------



## __king george__ (22 Dicembre 2021)

gol inda


----------



## rossonero71 (22 Dicembre 2021)

In mezzo a 7 gambe passa quella maledetta palla.

Juric allenatore formidabile.


----------



## ILMAGO (22 Dicembre 2021)

BREMER comunque è un difensore che in A sposta. Sta annullando Lautaro e dzeko 1vs1 a tutto campo.

le occasioni sono arrivate da imbucate di bastoni e dumfries.


----------



## Freddy Manson (22 Dicembre 2021)

finita, come sempre. e non stava giocando nemmeno male il Toro. la differenza tra noi e le m€rde passa anche molto dal fatto che Pjaca tenta il gollazzo ed esce di un soffio, Scamacca fa gli eurogol da 30 metri.


----------



## emamilan99 (22 Dicembre 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Quanto invidio i cugini.. loro oggi schierano 10/11 titolari, unico titolare assente ( che è anche l'unico giocatore indisponibile di tutta la rosa insieme a correa) è barella fuori per squalifica.. mamma mia


.


----------



## ventu84090 (22 Dicembre 2021)

È dal primo minuto che giocano in contropiede..non capisco l’atteggiamento del Torino..boh..


----------



## meteoras1982 (22 Dicembre 2021)

Freddy Manson ha scritto:


> finita, come sempre. e non stava giocando nemmeno male il Toro. la differenza tra noi e le m€rde passa anche molto dal fatto che Pjaca tenta il gollazzo ed esce di un soffio, Scamacca fa gli eurogol da 30 metri.



Dai rassegnamoci discorso scudetto andato anche quest'anno, sono piu forti di noi non c'e niente da fare, e anche perchè non hanno mai infortunati.


----------



## Dexter (22 Dicembre 2021)

Veramente poca roba l'Inter. Non vincerebbe neanche il campionato portoghese. Giusto se competi con la squadra del bilancio puoi vincere uno scudetto con Simone Inzaghi e Dzeko.


----------



## admin (22 Dicembre 2021)

Sembrano più forti dell'anno scorso. Incredibile...


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Dicembre 2021)

ancora in gol quello che "è meglio florenzi"... che strazio.


----------



## Hellscream (22 Dicembre 2021)

Resto convinto che da qui alla fine le vinceranno tutte.


----------



## admin (22 Dicembre 2021)

Quegli assist spaziali di Caneloglu ovviamente mai visti da noi.


----------



## rossonero71 (22 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ancora in gol quello che "è meglio florenzi"... che strazio.


I loro 5 sono ale aggiunte.

E quando arrivano vicino l'area sono difficilmente marcabili, perché arrivano sempre in corsa faccia alla porta.

Impressionante la percentuale tiri in porta gol fatti.piu o meno come noi.


----------



## __king george__ (22 Dicembre 2021)

hanno iniziato con Spalletti a rimettere le cose al punto giusto...Conte ha fatto lo step successivo...e ora si stanno ulteriormente consolidando

noi siamo fermi alla fase di Spalletti per ora...


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (22 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Sembrano più forti dell'anno scorso. Incredibile...


non sto vedendo questa ma li ho visti con Roma e Cagliari ed è stato terrorizzante. Non sbagliano nulla, tentanto cose assurde e gli riescono con la naturalezza di federer quando fa i suoi colpi magici. Hanno una self-confidence che ormai li fa andare sul velluto.


----------



## rossonero71 (22 Dicembre 2021)

Stanno avendo problemi perché il Toro gioca a specchio, è la mette su corsa e fisico.Quanto sarebbe bello avere un allenatore come juric.


----------



## Mika (22 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Quegli assist spaziali di Caneloglu ovviamente mai visti da noi.


Calhanoglu ha fatto 42 assist in serie A.


----------



## rossonero71 (22 Dicembre 2021)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> non sto vedendo questa ma li ho visti con Roma e Cagliari ed è stato terrorizzante. Non sbagliano nulla, tentanto cose assurde e gli riescono con la naturalezza di federer quando fa i suoi colpi magici. Hanno una self-confidence che ormai li fa andare sul velluto.


Soprattutto Non prendono gol, che è l'Abc se vuoi vincere partite e trofei.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (22 Dicembre 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Soprattutto Non prendono gol, che è l'Abc se vuoi vincere partite e trofei.


quello già prima. Ma quando l'anno scorso Conte tentò di farli giocare in maniera dinamica ad inizio campionato ebbero problemi e dovettero corretggere il tiro. Non avrei mai pensato che Inzaghi avrebbe potuto farli giocare in questo modo.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (22 Dicembre 2021)

La partita è praticamente finita quando Pjaca ha sbagliato il goal per questione di centimetri.


----------



## mandraghe (22 Dicembre 2021)

Soprattutto i giocatori dell'Inda parlano in campo. 

Noi siamo diventati quelli che erano loro durante gli anni bui di Moratti: dei chiacchieroni incalliti.


----------



## koti (22 Dicembre 2021)

Distruggono l'avversario in ogni partita, sembrano molto più forti dell'anno scorso quando già arrivarono a 90 punti.


----------



## Zenos (22 Dicembre 2021)

Ma guardate la loro formazione. Hanno un'armata,son riusciti a vendere Lukaku ed hakimi rafforzando la rosa. Il loro top player è Marotta poche chiacchiere.


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Dicembre 2021)

E dire che in estate erano letteralmente nella melma e con una proprietà fallita..

Poi però magicamente vendono alla grandissima due giocatori che non avevano mai pagato e fanno plus valenza sui debiti, fanno slittare pagamenti stipendi e scadenze...
Una toppa qua ,una la e ,complice una concorrenza agguerrita come un bebè, bissano lo scudetto. 

L'inter è un azzardo più che una società ma tutto gli è concesso. 
Quando lo scorso anno lo dicevo tutti a spernacchiarmi: ehhh ma si può concordare lo slittamento dei pagamenti iii!!

Bene ora godetevi la seconda stella mentre noi siamo campioni dei conti.


----------



## Prealpi (22 Dicembre 2021)

Bisogna anche dire che hanno anche parecchia fortuna in questo momento,tutto li gira nel verso giusto


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (22 Dicembre 2021)

Ancora mi domando il perchè noi ci siamo fiondati su Giroroud quando Dzeko era da anni in rotta di collisione con la Roma.
E cosa importante,conosceva a menadito il nostro campionato.

Forse Giroud era un nome troppo esotico per non prenderlo...


----------



## rossonero71 (22 Dicembre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Soprattutto i giocatori dell'Inda parlano in campo.
> 
> Noi siamo diventati quelli che erano loro durante gli anni bui di Moratti: dei chiacchieroni incalliti.


Mi hai rubato i pensieri.
Vale anche per i tifosi.Quando non si ha nulla da offrire restano solo le chiacchiere e si cerca di sminuire quello che fanno gli altri, come ci siamo ridotti.


----------



## mandraghe (22 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E dire che in estate erano letteralmente nella melma e con una proprietà fallita..
> 
> Poi però magicamente vendono alla grandissima due giocatori che non avevano mai pagato e fanno plus valenza sui debiti, fanno slittare pagamenti stipendi e scadenze...
> Una toppa qua ,una la e ,complice una concorrenza agguerrita come un bebè, bissano lo scudetto.
> ...



Molti di noi, me compreso, avevano sottovalutato un fatto: che la mentalità che gli aveva dato Conte non avrebbe influito. Invece ha influito parecchio.

C'è poco da dire, per quanto Conte sia un pdm ed un gobbo inside, riesce a ribaltare le squadre entrando nella testa dei giocatori. Questi entrano in campo convinti e sicuri di vincere, sanno che sono più forti e intimidiscono gli avversari.

C'è da sperare che prima o poi abbiano un calo, ma se continuano così anche se caleranno non cambierà nulla perché saranno troppo lontani.


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Dicembre 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ma guardate la loro formazione. Hanno un'armata,son riusciti a vendere Lukaku ed hakimi rafforzando la rosa. Il loro top player è Marotta poche chiacchiere.


armata.... mah...
su marotta impossibile non concordare purtroppo.


----------



## ventu84090 (22 Dicembre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Molti di noi, me compreso, avevano sottovalutato un fatto: che la mentalità che gli aveva dato Conte non avrebbe influito. Invece ha influito parecchio.
> 
> C'è poco da dire, per quanto Conte sia un pdm ed un gobbo inside, riesce a ribaltare le squadre entrando nella testa dei giocatori. Questi entrano in campo convinti e sicuri di vincere, sanno che sono più forti e intimidiscono gli avversari.
> 
> C'è da sperare che prima o poi abbiano un calo, ma se continuano così anche se caleranno non cambierà nulla perché saranno troppo lontani.


Allegri si è ricostruito la carriera con il lavoro di conte..


----------



## iceman. (22 Dicembre 2021)

-7, è quello che ci meritiamo quando una tua diretta concorrente si indebolisce e tu non fai nulla per rinforzarti. 
Buon per loro, noi gustiamoci il calcio modernissimo di pioli.


----------



## sion (22 Dicembre 2021)

Addirittura L Inter è un armata invincibile? Sono molto critico col Milan per ora ma si sta esagerando con L Inter al contrario


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (22 Dicembre 2021)

sion ha scritto:


> Addirittura L Inter è un armata invincibile? Sono molto critico col Milan per ora ma si sta esagerando con L Inter al contrario


non uno squadrone ma nettamente più forti della concorrenza


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (22 Dicembre 2021)

sion ha scritto:


> Addirittura L Inter è un armata invincibile? Sono molto critico col Milan per ora ma si sta esagerando con L Inter al contrario



In confronto a noi sono uno squadrone,soprattutto per la mentalità.


----------



## mandraghe (22 Dicembre 2021)

ventu84090 ha scritto:


> Allegri si è ricostruito la carriera con il lavoro di conte..



Anche al Chelsea si può dire, benché in percentuale minore, che è successo lo stesso.


----------



## mandraghe (22 Dicembre 2021)

sion ha scritto:


> Addirittura L Inter è un armata invincibile? Sono molto critico col Milan per ora ma si sta esagerando con L Inter al contrario




In questo momento e con questa seria A purtroppo è così. 

Cioè perfino quella mezza sega del turco sembra un calciatore quasi decente. E sta roba mi fa letteralmente impazzire. 

Un mese fa eravamo a +7 ed oggi rischiamo di andare a -7. E per fortuna che Lautaro ha sbagliato il rigore nel Derby, altrimenti saremmo messi anche peggio. 

Ad oggi dobbiamo guardarci dietro e puntare alla champions.


----------



## iceman. (22 Dicembre 2021)

46 punti.
Boh, non perdono dalla sesta giornata, non subiscono gol da 6-7 partite.

Noi 39 partite, perdiamo una partita si e l'altra quasi, subiamo sempre gol.


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Dicembre 2021)

Troppo forti comunque

1 sola sconfitta in tutto il girone d'andata.. 
Quest'anno lo scudetto è loro.. pensavo il napoli ma aime.. quest'Inter mi ha davvero sorpreso, con Inzaghi mi sarei aspettato un calo rispetto a Conte.. ma di fatto non hanno subito nessun calo.
Niente da dire Inzaghi ha fatto un lavoro enorme e Marotta non sbaglia mai nulla. Ha capito che bisogna prendere un allenatore simil conte per non stravolgere tutto ed è andato da Inzaghi raddoppiando lo stipendio.. Inzaghi aveva già l'accordo con la Lazio


----------



## mandraghe (22 Dicembre 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> 46 punti.
> Boh, non perdono dalla sesta giornata, non subiscono gol da 6-7 partite.
> 
> Noi 39 partite, perdiamo una partita si e l'altra quasi, subiamo sempre gol.




Se Lautaro avesse realizzato il rigore nel derby e non fossero incappati nella solita ladrata gobba sarebbero stati 50. Cioè a dire che il campionato sarebbe stato bello finito. A dicembre.


----------



## iceman. (22 Dicembre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Se Lautaro avesse realizzato il rigore nel derby e non fossero incappati nella solita ladrata gobba sarebbero stati 50. Cioè a dire che il campionato sarebbe stato bello finito. A dicembre.


L'importante è che pioli Is on fairrr.
Tutti che parlano di fortuna quando non costa nulla ammettere che sono più forti dalla A alla Z rispetto a noi


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Dicembre 2021)

Partite noiosissime come quelle dei gobbi fino a due anni fa, dove gli avversari giocano in ciabatte e non combinano nulla.


----------



## iceman. (22 Dicembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Partite come quelle dei gobbi fino a due anni fa, dove gli avversari giocano in ciabatte e non combinano nulla.


Siamo tornati al pre-berlusconi 1986; si vivacchia e ogni tanto arriva la qualificazione Champions.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (22 Dicembre 2021)

Purtroppo è andata


mandraghe ha scritto:


> Se Lautaro avesse realizzato il rigore nel derby e non fossero incappati nella solita ladrata gobba sarebbero stati 50. Cioè a dire che il campionato sarebbe stato bello finito. A dicembre.


E' anche vero che la sconfitta del Napoli con l'Empoli è stata abbastanza assurda e anche contro l'Inter stessa si è mangiato clamorosamente il pareggio, se no sarebbe ancora in testa.

Il discorso è invece tristemente giusto per noi che non sappiamo nemmeno come siamo rimasti agganciati lì finora. Obiettivamente nel derby abbiamo rischiato grosso e ad esempio a Bologna abbiamo fatto una partita per me oscena spuntandola solo in 11 contro 9. Tutto sommato siamo un buon gruppo ma mentalmente fragile, regaliamo gol agli avversari dal nulla e ultimamente facciamo una faticaccia a creare occasioni, poi siamo super falcidiati da infortuni, rientra uno e se ne rompe un altro. Guardiamo dietro con attenzione che è meglio.

Quanto al campionato, per me purtroppo è andata, Inter-Napoli è stata decisiva, lì ho capito come sarebbe andata. La mia unica speranza erano i partenopei ma se non succede un miracolo è finita.


----------



## mandraghe (22 Dicembre 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> L'importante è che pioli Is on fairrr.
> Tutti che parlano di fortuna quando non costa nulla ammettere che sono più forti dalla A alla Z rispetto a noi



Se scegli uno come Pioli lo devi circondare di campioni, altrimenti sarai sempre ad un metro dalla vittoria. 

Pioli ha fatto cose egregie. Però se si vuol puntare in alto ci vuole ben altro. Ma per farlo bisogna aprire il portafoglio, e sappiamo che gli strozzini da quel lato non ci sentono.


----------



## emamilan99 (22 Dicembre 2021)

grande juric che piuttosto di mettere una seconda punta come zaza cambia quelli dietro.. ma come si fa a non rendersi conto che in area non c'è mai nessuno?


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Dicembre 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> grande juric che piuttosto di mettere una seconda punta come zaza cambia quelli dietro.. ma come si fa a non rendersi conto che in area non c'è mai nessuno?


Assurdo. 
Il toro tira pochissimo.


----------



## iceman. (22 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Assurdo.
> Il toro tira pochissimo.


Contro di noi hanno fatto un partitone ma a questo punto rivaluto in negativo quando detto dal nostro medioman al termine della gara; disse che avevamo portato a casa i 3 punti grazie ad una lettura eccellente della partita, a questo punto vedendo le nostre prestazioni recenti mi viene da dire che ci hanno letteralmente schiacciato e che siamo stati culoni nel portare a casa la vittoria


----------



## mandraghe (22 Dicembre 2021)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo è andata
> 
> E' anche vero che la sconfitta del Napoli con l'Empoli è stata abbastanza assurda e anche contro l'Inter stessa si è mangiato clamorosamente il pareggio, se no sarebbe ancora in testa.
> 
> ...


Eh, purtroppo gli scudetti si vincono anche con la fortuna. Tipo Ganz che a tempo ampiamente scaduto trova il gol di carambola contro la Samp nel '99. 

Fossimo stati forti e pronti per vincere certe prestazioni non le avremmo fatte. Poi aggiungici infortuni, feriti, mutilati, chiacchieroni e cantanti ed ecco spiegato perché stiamo faticando.


----------



## iceman. (22 Dicembre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Eh, purtroppo gli scudetti si vincono anche con la fortuna. Tipo Ganz che a tempo ampiamente scaduto trova il gol di carambola contro la Samp nel '99.
> 
> Fossimo stati forti e pronti per vincere certe prestazioni non le avremmo fatte. Poi aggiungici infortuni, feriti, mutilati, chiacchieroni e cantanti ed ecco spiegato perché stiamo faticando.


A parole poi siamo i più forti del globo, a parole e basta


----------



## Wetter (22 Dicembre 2021)

Ho parlato con parecchi tifosi interisti ed anche loro sono sorpresi dei risultati della squadra quest'anno. Nessuno si aspettava che Inzaghi sarebbe stato capace di allestire una squadra cosi competitiva; alla fine dei conti non siamo stati gli unici a sottovalutarla.
Detto questo ci metterai la firma per una vittoria nostra stasera e la chiusura a "solo" -4 nel girone d'andata contro questi.


----------



## SoloMVB (22 Dicembre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Se scegli uno come Pioli lo devi circondare di campioni, altrimenti sarai sempre ad un metro dalla vittoria.
> 
> Pioli ha fatto cose egregie. Però se si vuol puntare in alto ci vuole ben altro. Ma per farlo bisogna aprire il portafoglio, e sappiamo che gli strozzini da quel lato non ci sentono.


Ed invece si sceglie Pioli proprio perché non hai la minima intenzione di mettergli a disposizione gente di livello e soprattutto perché sai che non chiede nulla sul mercato.


----------



## SoloMVB (22 Dicembre 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> -7, è quello che ci meritiamo quando una tua diretta concorrente si indebolisce e tu non fai nulla per rinforzarti.
> Buon per loro, noi gustiamoci il calcio modernissimo di pioli.


Ancora devi vedere le risate quando sarà reale l'aggancio dei gobbi,altro che la distanza dall'inter.


----------



## SoloMVB (22 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ancora mi domando il perchè noi ci siamo fiondati su Giroroud quando Dzeko era da anni in rotta di collisione con la Roma.
> E cosa importante,conosceva a menadito il nostro campionato.
> 
> Forse Giroud era un nome troppo esotico per non prenderlo...


Perché forse Dzeko costava 2-300 mila euro in più.


----------



## SoloMVB (22 Dicembre 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> hanno iniziato con Spalletti a rimettere le cose al punto giusto...Conte ha fatto lo step successivo...e ora si stanno ulteriormente consolidando
> 
> noi siamo fermi alla fase di Spalletti per ora...


Noi saremmo fermi alla fase Spalletti?A quella pre-Spalletti vorrai dire.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (22 Dicembre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Perché forse Dzeko costava 2-300 mila euro in più.



Sarà per il decreto crescita,dato che il cartellino di Dzeko è costato anche meno di Giroud.


----------



## iceman. (22 Dicembre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Noi saremmo fermi alla fase Spalletti?A quella pre-Spalletti vorrai dire.


Nah, Pioli è più scarso di Spallettone ma comunque la rosa che abbiamo è più forte di quella loro con la quale si qualificarono al primo anno in Champions.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (22 Dicembre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Eh, purtroppo gli scudetti si vincono anche con la fortuna. Tipo Ganz che a tempo ampiamente scaduto trova il gol di carambola contro la Samp nel '99.
> 
> Fossimo stati forti e pronti per vincere certe prestazioni non le avremmo fatte. Poi aggiungici infortuni, feriti, mutilati, chiacchieroni e cantanti ed ecco spiegato perché stiamo faticando.


Sì, poi il fatto è che certe cose non accadono sempre per caso o forse quasi mai. Ganz quei colpi di coda nel finale li aveva spesso, in quel campionato ci salvò anche a Piacenza all'ultimo minuto, punto poi decisivo (oltre ad altri gol importanti). Poi vincemmo all'ultimo a Bologna, con la Lazio in casa ecc. Ma mai avevo quella sensazione di fragilità mentale e a volte di impotenza che si ha con questo Milan, cioè quando va sotto sei quasi certo che non pareggerà e che farà fatica a creare, Milan Verona a parte.


----------



## RickyKaka22 (22 Dicembre 2021)

Il Milan al completo senza infortuni era un piacere guardarlo...qui leggo solo commenti negativi...nonostante l'Inter stasera non ha fatto NULLA!


----------



## iceman. (22 Dicembre 2021)

RickyKaka22 ha scritto:


> Il Milan al completo senza infortuni era un piacere guardarlo...qui leggo solo commenti negativi...nonostante l'Inter stasera non ha fatto NULLA!


E gli infortuni ovviamente non sono colpa di nessuno.


----------



## RickyKaka22 (22 Dicembre 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> E gli infortuni ovviamente non sono colpa di nessuno.


Dovremmo vedere le cartelle cliniche e far giudicare qualcuno che possa farlo e abbia le capacità per farlo....


----------



## SoloMVB (22 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Sarà per il decreto crescita,dato che il cartellino di Dzeko è costato anche meno di Giroud.


Vero.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (22 Dicembre 2021)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Ho parlato con parecchi tifosi interisti ed anche loro sono sorpresi dei risultati della squadra quest'anno. Nessuno si aspettava che Inzaghi sarebbe stato capace di allestire una squadra cosi competitiva; alla fine dei conti non siamo stati gli unici a sottovalutarla.
> Detto questo ci metterai la firma per una vittoria nostra stasera e la chiusura a "solo" -4 nel girone d'andata contro questi.


Ragazzi, Inzaghi ha fatto miracoli alla lazio. In questi anni ho spesso sottolineato con altri miei amici milanisti quanto la rosa laziale fosse oscena, peggio della nostra e con delle riserve che faticherebbero in serie B. E invece i miei amici scandalizzati a difendere i Gattuso e i Montella di turno. Io non sono per niente sorpreso, anche perché l'Inter si sarà indebolita ma Milan e Napoli son rimaste uguali colmando il gap solo in piccola parte (e l'anno scorso il gap di rosa era enorme con loro) mentre la Juve si è indebolita senza Ronaldo. Le romane poi sono un cantiere. L'Atalanta da scudetto non lo sarà mai, solo il Napoli ha qualche piccola possibilità ma ormai ci credo poco.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (22 Dicembre 2021)

RickyKaka22 ha scritto:


> Il Milan al completo senza infortuni era un piacere guardarlo...qui leggo solo commenti negativi...nonostante l'Inter stasera non ha fatto NULLA!



Quali commenti positivi vorresti leggere ?
Gli infortuni fanno parte del gioco.
Se noi abbiamo 1000 infortuni a stagione e ciononostante attribuiamo la colpa alla sola sfortuna,evidentemente questa situazione va bene a tutti,allenatore,staff,dirigenti e proprietà,tutti.

Ed è anche inutile ripensare al gioco espresso con la rosa al completo,tanto quando mai li rivedremo tutti in campo ?
2 ritornano dall'infortunio e altri 2 fanno il percorso inverso


----------



## Milanoide (22 Dicembre 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> hanno iniziato con Spalletti a rimettere le cose al punto giusto...Conte ha fatto lo step successivo...e ora si stanno ulteriormente consolidando
> 
> noi siamo fermi alla fase di Spalletti per ora...


Spalletti è uno che non scopre la squadra.
Conte idem, anche se con l'Inter inizialmente giocava molto alto, poi visti i troppi gol presi cambiò in favore di una maggiore attesa e riposo.
Ma di base una squadra molto forte, con esperienza, fisica e veloce da anni.
Noi giochiamo bene solo coi titolarissimi in formissima.
A noi queste partite cosi per gran parte sotto ritmo non capitano e non le sappiamo nemmeno giocare.
Dobbiamo imparare a fare un gioco più riposante, ma la qualità media dei nostri forse non lo permette.


----------



## rossonero71 (22 Dicembre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Se scegli uno come Pioli lo devi circondare di campioni, altrimenti sarai sempre ad un metro dalla vittoria.
> 
> Pioli ha fatto cose egregie. Però se si vuol puntare in alto ci vuole ben altro. Ma per farlo bisogna aprire il portafoglio, e sappiamo che gli strozzini da quel lato non ci sentono.


Prendi uno come juric che ti tira sangue dalle rape, migliorando tutti i giocatori e giocando un calcio a velocità da premier.

Non ha il fisigh du È il o come cavolo si scrive.


----------



## mandraghe (22 Dicembre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Ed invece si sceglie Pioli proprio perché non hai la minima intenzione di mettergli a disposizione gente di livello e soprattutto perché sai che non chiede nulla sul mercato.



Indubbiamente. Ma la gente di livello deve arrivare indipendentemente dall’allenatore. Quando arrivò Sacchi i campioni vennero presi senza che ci furono richieste esplicite da parte sua. Se sei ambizioso i campioni li prendi comunque, non devi certo aspettare le richieste dell’allenatore.


----------



## iceman. (22 Dicembre 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Prendi uno come juric che ti tira sangue dalle rape, migliorando tutti i giocatori e giocando un calcio a velocità da premier.
> 
> Non ha il fisigh du È il o come cavolo si scrive.


Prendi Conte e vinci nel giro di due anni, con una rosa potente anche al primo colpo.


----------



## LukeLike (22 Dicembre 2021)

Sarei curioso di sapere se quelli che esaltano l'Inter adesso sono gli stessi che dicevano che senza Conte, Hakimi e Lukaku perdevano moltissimo e che dobbiamo necessariamente vincere questo scudetto contro "nessuno".


----------



## mandraghe (22 Dicembre 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Prendi uno come juric che ti tira sangue dalle rape, migliorando tutti i giocatori e giocando un calcio a velocità da premier.
> 
> Non ha il fisigh du È il o come cavolo si scrive.



Per prima cosa però sarebbe il caso di aprire il portafoglio per prendere gente di valore e non ridurti a rottami come Pellegri, esuberi della Roma come Florenzi e giocatori del Crotone retrocesso come Messias, che sarà una bella favola ma non è quello che ti fa vincere. Ma questo verbo a Milanello è vietato da 10 anni, purtroppo.


----------



## pazzomania (22 Dicembre 2021)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Sarei curioso di sapere se quelli che esaltano l'Inter adesso sono gli stessi che dicevano che senza Conte, Hakimi e Lukaku perdevano moltissimo e che dobbiamo necessariamente vincere questo scudetto contro "nessuno".



Il problema è che l'Inter si è indebolita, ma noi pure

Sto ancora aspettando il trequartista

Vada per Donnarumma, che Maignan ha sostituito degnamente dai, per ora.

Ma sarebbe potuta andar male anche in porta, e sarebbero stati razzi amari


----------



## mandraghe (22 Dicembre 2021)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Sarei curioso di sapere se quelli che esaltano l'Inter adesso sono gli stessi che dicevano che senza Conte, Hakimi e Lukaku perdevano moltissimo e che dobbiamo necessariamente vincere questo scudetto contro "nessuno".



Io era tra questi, non lo nego. Purtroppo il lavoro del gobbo schifoso è stato eccellente, ormai vanno col pilota automatico.

Infatti l’unica, flebile speranza è che prima o poi la loro assenza pesi. Ma oramai ci spero poco. Vediamo le prime partite dopo la sosta e speriamo.


----------



## JoKeR (22 Dicembre 2021)

Prima squadra seria nelle ultime 6: vittoria per 1-0.
Sono i più forti, ma come sempre se affronti i più forti senza punte non segni… vedi squadre che andavano allo Stadium con attacchi improponibili.. il Toro era spuntassimo, per quanto sia una sqaudra seria… non avrebbe segnato manco giocando 3 ore.
Manco a noi ha segnato.


----------



## SoloMVB (22 Dicembre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Indubbiamente. Ma la gente di livello deve arrivare indipendentemente dall’allenatore. Quando arrivò Sacchi i campioni vennero presi senza che ci furono richieste esplicite da parte sua. Se sei ambizioso i campioni li prendi comunque, non devi certo aspettare le richieste dell’allenatore.


Ti sembrano ambiziosi?A me non sorprende affatto la situazione del Milan,non c'è alcuna ambizione,interessa solo il piazzamento champions per gli introiti,la vittoria non è contemplata perché comporta premi vittoria da elargire e corsa agli aumenti di stipendio.


----------



## Maurizio91 (22 Dicembre 2021)

Si dice che il calcio odierno vive di sottili dettagli, che c'è un sostanziale equilibrio tra le squadre...
Poi guardi l'Inter e vedi che è addirittura troppo più forte delle altre. Semplicemente è una categoria sopra le altre (concorrenti, quindi Napoli Milan etc).
Le altre vivono di episodi, di pareggini, di "eh ma Udine è campo ostico". L'Inter vince, con l'ormai consueta solidità.
E ora che al posto del gobbo mestruato hanno una persona seria (Inzaghi) credo che l'apertura di un ciclo sia cosa fatta (e vari scudetti in arrivo).


----------



## mandraghe (22 Dicembre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Ti sembrano ambiziosi?A me non sorprende affatto la situazione del Milan,non c'è alcuna ambizione,interessa solo il piazzamento champions per gli introiti,la vittoria non è contemplata perché comporta premi vittoria da elargire e corsa agli aumenti di stipendio.



Su questo sfondi una porta aperta. Lo dissi anni fa quando con Marotta libero prendemmo Gazidis.

Come ripeto da tempo speriamo che la cessione arrivi presto, perché a questi del Milan importa zero.


----------



## KingSheva (22 Dicembre 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Prima squadra seria nelle ultime 6: vittoria per 1-0.
> Sono i più forti, ma come sempre se affronti i più forti senza punte non segni… vedi squadre che andavano allo Stadium con attacchi improponibili.. il Toro era spuntassimo, per quanto sia una sqaudra seria… non avrebbe segnato manco giocando 3 ore.
> Manco a noi ha segnato.


A Gennaio caleranno di brutto


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Dicembre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Indubbiamente. Ma la gente di livello deve arrivare indipendentemente dall’allenatore. Quando arrivò Sacchi i campioni vennero presi senza che ci furono richieste esplicite da parte sua. Se sei ambizioso i campioni li prendi comunque, non devi certo aspettare le richieste dell’allenatore.


L'allenatore che fa il mercato non esiste da nessuna parte, nemmeno in Premier ove l'allenatore svolge anche la funzione da manager. Forse solo Guardiola viene accontentato per il 70% delle richieste.


----------



## pazzomania (22 Dicembre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Su questo sfondi una porta aperta. Lo dissi anni fa quando con Marotta libero prendemmo Gazidis.
> 
> Come ripeto da tempo speriamo che la cessione arrivi presto, perché a questi del Milan importa zero.



Io temo difficilmente in futuro vedremo proprietà a cui interessa la squadra come ad un tifoso.

Son finiti da un pezzo quei tempi, da un pò, al crescere dei soldi in ballo


----------



## mandraghe (22 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Io temo difficilmente in futuro vedremo proprietà a cui interessa la squadra come ad un tifoso.
> 
> Son finiti da un pezzo quei tempi, da un pò, al crescere dei soldi in ballo



Quel tipo di proprietà va bene nelle leghe americane, dove la vittoria è importante ma non fondamentale.

In Europa, in qualsiasi sport, un proprietario che non mette la vittoria al primo posto durerà poco, come accadrà ad Elliott.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (23 Dicembre 2021)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Sì, poi il fatto è che certe cose non accadono sempre per caso o forse quasi mai. Ganz quei colpi di coda nel finale li aveva spesso, in quel campionato ci salvò anche a Piacenza all'ultimo minuto, punto poi decisivo (oltre ad altri gol importanti). Poi vincemmo all'ultimo a Bologna, con la Lazio in casa ecc. Ma mai avevo quella sensazione di fragilità mentale e a volte di impotenza che si ha con questo Milan, cioè quando va sotto sei quasi certo che non pareggerà e che farà fatica a creare, Milan Verona a parte.


beh oddio, quello scudetto fu un miracolo, diciamocelo. Prendemmo imbarcatea assurde quell'anno (1-3 con la Fiorentina, 4-0 a Parma). A Roma la Lazio ci massacrò, pareggiammo per il rotto della cuffia (con gol regolare annullato a Vieri). Non era un bel Milan, ricordo partite atroci vinte in maniera rocambolesca, tipo con la Salernitana in casa, dove fummo per larghi tratti messi sotto o la famosa partita con la Samp, dove oltre al gol all'ultimo minuto, loro presero due legni. Fu un anno molto fortunato. Tanto è vero che i due successivi, nonostante l'acquisto di sheva, furono mediocri.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (23 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> *Il problema è che l'Inter si è indebolita*, ma noi pure
> 
> Sto ancora aspettando il trequartista
> 
> ...


Allo stato attuale delle cose questo è opinabile. Sinora hanno fatto meglio dello scorso anno in tutto e per tutto.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (23 Dicembre 2021)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> beh oddio, quello scudetto fu un miracolo, diciamocelo. Prendemmo imbarcatea assurde quell'anno (1-3 con la Fiorentina, 4-0 a Parma). A Roma la Lazio ci massacrò, pareggiammo per il rotto della cuffia (con gol regolare annullato a Vieri). Non era un bel Milan, ricordo partite atroci vinte in maniera rocambolesca, tipo con la Salernitana in casa, dove fummo per larghi tratti messi sotto o la famosa partita con la Samp, dove oltre al gol all'ultimo minuto, loro presero due legni. Fu un anno molto fortunato. Tanto è vero che i due successivi, nonostante l'acquisto di sheva, furono mediocri.


La Lazio però non si dimostrò più forte di noi, vinse tante partite di fortuna nel girone di andata ed ebbe anche lei favori arbitrali, a san Siro la dominammo e l'uno a zero fu riduttivo per come andò la partita. Le batoste contro Parma e viola arrivarono all'inizio quando ancora si stavano assimilando gli schemi e il modulo totalmente nuovi di Zaccheroni. Del resto la Lazio subì una batosta simile in casa dalla peggior Juve degli ultimi 20 anni e da una Roma normalissima, Parma e Fiorentina fecero un grande campionato invece. Milan e Lazio furono senza dubbio le due migliori in un campionato strano ma bello ed equilibrato, potevano vincere entrambe, nessuno scandalo che l'abbia spuntata il Milan secondo me...e di solito sono ipercritico con il mio Milan.


----------



## rossonero71 (23 Dicembre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Per prima cosa però sarebbe il caso di aprire il portafoglio per prendere gente di valore e non ridurti a rottami come Pellegri, esuberi della Roma come Florenzi e giocatori del Crotone retrocesso come Messias, che sarà una bella favola ma non è quello che ti fa vincere. Ma questo verbo a Milanello è vietato da 10 anni, purtroppo.





Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Allo stato attuale delle cose questo è opinabile. Sinora hanno fatto meglio dello scorso anno in tutto e per tutto.


Non si scappa.


----------

